# cost of blockyayer and size of blocks used



## kildon (27 Jan 2011)

Hi,

Approx what is the cost of a blocklayer these days, paying by the block.

What are the typical dimensions of blocks used?

Thx
K


----------



## Docarch (27 Jan 2011)

What kind of blocks, cavity/hollow blocks, solid block on edge, or solid block on flat?

Cavity/hollow blocks are 440(l) x 215(h) x 215(w) mm.  Solid blocks are (generally) 440(l) x 215(h) x 100(w) mm.


----------



## airgead07 (28 Jan 2011)

the cost is 'what ever they are offered' as quoted by a blocklayer friend of mine 

wouldn't pay anymore than 50cent a block (cavity blocks)


----------



## kkelliher (28 Jan 2011)

airgead07 said:


> the cost is 'what ever they are offered' as quoted by a blocklayer friend of mine
> 
> wouldn't pay anymore than 50cent a block (cavity blocks)


 
I would if it means I get the job done correctly. If you dont know the blocklayer or have seen his work do not employ a blocklayer at this end of the market as at 50cent a block he will have to throw up the blocks in order to make money.


----------



## Trilogy 1982 (8 Feb 2011)

kkelliher said:


> I would if it means I get the job done correctly. If you dont know the blocklayer or have seen his work do not employ a blocklayer at this end of the market as at 50cent a block he will have to throw up the blocks in order to make money.


 
Second that. Nobody wants to pay over the odds but if you want a decent job done you have to pay for it. I paid 70c a block about 18 months ago because I knew the guys work even though I could easily have gotten them laid for 50c.  Just be careful. If your blocks are off it affects everything after it.


----------



## mosstown (28 Feb 2011)

currently building a small fuel shed in the midlands (25 sqm) x 3 metres high. we paid a euro a block when buiding our house and garage in 2009 (best blocklayers in this area and recommended) so using them again to build this shed and they are charging 80 cent a block (single cavity blocks). i could get someone for 60 cent a block but rather stick with this fella at 80 cent.


----------

